# Firmware for Nokia 2700 classic



## CA50 (Dec 20, 2009)

Hi fnds, new firmware for Nokia 2700 Classic(ver. 7.80) is out. The previous one was 7.15. Did you update your your cell phone. The battery charging icon is changed and the map icon in the main menu is removed and included with the "Organizer" list. I updated my Nokia 2700, here is the result of *#0000#

Nokia 2700 Classic
V 07.80
18-08-09
RM-561
(c)Nokia
Variant: 255.01
Virtual Variant:
No virtual Variant

Language:
V 07.80
18-08-09
RM-561
(c)Nokia
MH


My update was successful, the update file was 455 KB and update process took barely 15-20 min (inc dwnlding time)


----------



## CA50 (Dec 21, 2009)

Hey yesterday i found one more change due to the installation of new update.

When u want to write a msg n go to 'write msg' option then in da 'add' where u hav 2 enter the recieptian no, there is a new option by name 'new number' the previous version didn't carry this option. Check it out man


----------



## Tamoghno (Dec 22, 2009)

My aunty have this phone , and right now she is quite happy . is it worth upgrading ? any other new features / improvements ?


----------



## CA50 (Dec 22, 2009)

Its better 2 update coz updates fix hidden bugs. Update n see for urself


----------



## skippednote (Dec 29, 2009)

Wat software did you use to update your Phone. I mean OVI Suite or the PC Suite.


----------



## Arun the Gr8 (Jan 10, 2010)

Guys i tried to update my 2700 using Nokia Software Updater but it shows that no update is available and that the latest version is 7.15 itself.. 
What do i do?


----------



## arsenalfan001 (Jan 29, 2010)

This phone is full of bugs. Problems are 
1. Frequent restart when inbox has around 400 messages
2. Hangs often


----------

